# Magpie's pic of the day



## Magpie (Mar 21, 2007)

I've just recently moved to 2.5acres of old growth rainforest backing onto a conservation park.
One of the joys of living here is every day I get to see something new.
So I thought I'd start a thread where the idea is every day I will post a photo of something I've seen.
To start with, This little fella was in our meter box the day we moved in







Apologies for the crap pic, but he scarpered after one quick pic.


----------



## bredli84 (Mar 21, 2007)

and he is a.......?


----------



## Goannas1 (Mar 21, 2007)

cool


----------



## Goannas1 (Mar 21, 2007)

brown tree snake


----------



## krissy78 (Mar 21, 2007)

nice pic, the only wildlife i have near my place is my children, the old man i care for and my ex-boyfriend...


----------



## bredli84 (Mar 21, 2007)

from what i can see of the head in thought it might have been a boiga but wasn't sure


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Mar 21, 2007)

I bet the meter man was happy you's found it not him.
would have been a nice surprise 4 you's


----------



## Magpie (Mar 21, 2007)

Sorry, Boiga irregularis, Brown Tree Snake


----------



## nuthn2do (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah rub it in .......... has your new place got a granny flat? :cry:


----------



## JasonL (Mar 21, 2007)

Snake_Girl said:


> I bet the meter man was happy you's found it not him.
> would have been a nice surprise 4 you's



leave him in there, your bills might not come .


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 21, 2007)

Very nice Mags  Roughly how big?


----------



## Magpie (Mar 21, 2007)

Only small, 3-4' I guess.
Yup Craig, we have a granny flat


----------



## nuthn2do (Mar 22, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Only small, 3-4' I guess.
> Yup Craig, we have a granny flat


 
Wooohooo ........... road trip ................... who's got a car with aircon


----------



## Wrasse (Mar 22, 2007)

I want Boiga sleeping in my meter box! Poor thing, you disturbed him.


----------



## Magpie (Mar 22, 2007)

White Lipped Green Tree Frog found in the House, here he has been released onto the balcony.






and James showing his discovery


----------



## Stevo (Mar 22, 2007)

I'l give you $10 for the frog and $30 for the bts, I need paperwork tho


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 22, 2007)

Lucky you!


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Mar 22, 2007)

Love the froggy pic


----------



## pavlova (Mar 22, 2007)

I love the frog pic too its sooo cute. Wish i found wildlife like that around here. I'm sure there will be many more suprises.

PAV


----------



## pythoness (Mar 22, 2007)

gee your a lucky bugger magpie, the only herps i get here, are AHG, AHG and more AHG


----------



## Tsidasa (Mar 22, 2007)

awesome photo of the frog, and how cute is that bts *squeel* all curled up and cosy


----------



## IsK67 (Mar 22, 2007)

Stevo said:


> I'l give you $10 for the frog and $30 for the bts, I need paperwork tho



What are you offering for James?


IsK


----------



## tempest (Mar 22, 2007)

What an awesome place to live Magpie! Great photos too


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Mar 22, 2007)

nuthn2do said:


> Wooohooo ........... road trip ................... who's got a car with aircon



my _mum_ has a car with air con  and a cd player  im sure she wont mind if we borrow it for a road trip to cairns :lol:

-penny


----------



## tys-mart (Mar 22, 2007)

nice pics

love the frogs


----------



## NRE-808 (Mar 22, 2007)

nice pics  i will be following this thread i think 

very lucky little chicken arent you *Magpie*

*is jealous*


----------



## Magpie (Mar 23, 2007)

I know it's only meant to be one photo a day, but it's my thread so here's a few pics for today.


----------



## pythoness (Mar 23, 2007)

wow glowing mushrooms, are they magic hehehee


----------



## krissy78 (Mar 23, 2007)

love the pics Magpie, as said before you are definately very lucky


----------



## pythoness (Mar 23, 2007)

Are you using a blacklight magpie? or is that normal?


----------



## Magpie (Mar 23, 2007)

No artificial lighting at all, luminescent fungi.
Absolutely amazing stuff, gives off almost enought light to see by.
Taken with an 8second shutter speed from about 1.5m away with F2.8.


----------



## liasis (Mar 23, 2007)

hesa brown tree isnt he and great idea by the way and it sounds like you have the best place to live backing onto that bushland you should see heaps of herps


----------



## slim6y (Mar 23, 2007)

Awe, you're out doing me mags... glad ya loving ya new place.. will be there soon!


----------



## cement (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice work Maggie, I miss the bush


----------



## Magpie (Mar 24, 2007)

Caterpillar


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 24, 2007)

Looking good, frog photos great!


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 24, 2007)

Keep them coming Magpie! Good photos. And glowing mushrooms? Well that's something I never knew existed.


----------



## Magpie (Mar 25, 2007)

Some sort of Tree Frog


----------



## scam7278 (Mar 25, 2007)

hey magpie ..... you want a boarder????? i'll move in


----------



## horsenz (Mar 25, 2007)

great photo's... that fungi is amazing


----------



## little_angel (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice Snake!
*CUTE*
The forg.............oh and the kid holding it!
he he he
LOL


----------



## crazyman (Mar 25, 2007)

*lol*

Nice frog hey. How big do you


----------



## Magpie (Mar 26, 2007)

Stick insect in the house


----------



## krissy78 (Mar 26, 2007)

quite the photographer aren't you magpie... keep em coming


----------



## hugsta (Mar 26, 2007)

Cool pics mags.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 26, 2007)

some of the fungi in north Qld glows to attract fire flies, which try to mate with it and end up spreading the spores.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 26, 2007)

The tree frog looks like a Dainty to me.


----------



## wicked reptiles (Mar 26, 2007)

Mate, that is fabulous!


----------



## Magpie (Mar 26, 2007)

JasonL said:


> some of the fungi in north Qld glows to attract fire flies, which try to mate with it and end up spreading the spores.


 

That would explain it, the forest is thick with fireflies around here.


----------



## phantomcat (Mar 26, 2007)

magpie these are awsome photos  
this thread is what i look forward to as soon as i get home from a long exhausting frustrating day at work.
kudos for helping me retain my sanity


----------



## Magpie (Mar 27, 2007)

Small waterfall on the seasonal creek bordering the property






(I really like this photo)


----------



## horsenz (Mar 27, 2007)

nice


----------



## slim6y (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey mags - can you put some damp tissue or something under your fungi to catch the spores... i'd like to have a go at growing those glow int he dark fungi... Are they a mycorhizza of some particular plant?

I did mycology at uni... we only studied halucinagens and deadly fuingi... I wished we studied glow in the dark fungi... 

here at school in the senior biology course they study the glow in the dark jelly fish.... Would be cool to have something they could ACTUALLY see!

Cheers mags!


----------



## Mayo (Mar 27, 2007)

You obviously live in a nice part of the country there magpie


----------



## pugsly (Mar 27, 2007)

That is a spectacular shot Mags, very nice indeed wish I was there!


----------



## reece89 (Mar 27, 2007)

awsome shots mate


----------



## slim6y (Mar 27, 2007)

Well for all you jealous folks out there - you all had your chance to join us on the annual Cairns APS get together - Accomodation was organised and sight seeing... including Mags' back garden (and my front one)... Maybe next year? Easter?


----------



## Inkslinger (Mar 27, 2007)

You should save that pic(save page as) of the young lad, hes gunna love it a around the age of 13/14


----------



## Magpie (Mar 28, 2007)

Crap pic, but he ran up a tree before I could get a good shot.
Goanna in the front yard:


----------



## liasis (Mar 28, 2007)

nice it a lacy isnt it you must have the best place to live if you find this stuff every day


----------



## expansa1 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Magpie, Awesome pics!

So I don't 'rain on your parade' ,any chance when you've finished with this thread can I put up some of the herps and wildlife we get on our acreage here on the Sunshine Coast?

Ours is amazing here too! 14 species of frogs, 9 species of snakes, 7 species of lizards, 3 species of turtles, 106 bird species and so far 6 native mammal species.

Great idea you've come up with Magpie.
Cheers,
expansa1


----------



## horsenz (Mar 28, 2007)

magpie.... so many nice pics everyday... i look forward to tomorrows pic..


----------



## chic parma (Mar 28, 2007)

Do you ever shoot a crapy pic magpie...... by the looks of
it no


----------



## cris (Mar 28, 2007)

expansa1 said:


> Hi Magpie, Awesome pics!
> 
> So I don't 'rain on your parade' ,any chance when you've finished with this thread can I put up some of the herps and wildlife we get on our acreage here on the Sunshine Coast?
> 
> ...



Yeah its a great idea, I was actually think of making a thread about the stuff around my place, i would be no competition for you guys but alot of the things i see almost everyday ppl who live in other areas may have never seen ever.

Even though Im only about 6-7 kms directly out of the CBD i still get a fair few species around although many seem to have disappeared over the last 15 years 

Of the top of my head i think there is about 4 species of snakes, 5 species of lizard, 4 species of frogs, too many birds for me to count and only 2 species of native mammals i can think of. About ten years ago alot of those numbers would have been at least doubled. Although if i go for a short walk there are plenty of other species to be found. The Brisbane river is getter clearer and clearer and im starting to notice alot of fish species living in it too.

Oh yeah great pics Magpie, keep them coming


----------



## Magpie (Mar 29, 2007)

Scub python that ate one of our guinea pigs 







We've been here 2 weeks today, so I'm sure there is a lot of stuff I'm yet to see, especially as the plan is to put a frog pond in soon. There's a stack of birds too, but they are harder to photograph. Unless I see something cool today, this may be the last photo for a while, I'll just resurrect this thread when i do see something from now on I think, so feel free to do your own, I'd love to see what you get at your place 
chic_parma, I'm rather unhappy with the quality of several photos in this thread, unfortunately they were the best I had of that animal / situation.


----------



## liasis (Mar 29, 2007)

nice scubby mate


----------



## Earthling (Mar 29, 2007)

Ummm.......I dont think we should let you off that easy Magpie.....
We want pics!
 Godamit!​


----------



## grimbeny (Mar 29, 2007)

You said a pic a day now we want a pic a day!!! LOL 

Thanks for what u have given us.


----------



## tempest (Mar 29, 2007)

LOL @ Earthling!

Have to agree though Magpie, we want more pics!! I guess we can all be patient though. Can't believe how lucky you are to live where you do! Thanks for the pics so far and can't wait to see more... even if it is eventually and not now.


----------



## slim6y (Mar 29, 2007)

One of your guinea pigs? Oh my, how did James feel about that? I bet you're just annoyed you didn't get a chance to feed it to one of yours!!!

I am yet to find snakes on my property... Birds, frogs, next door neighbours, toads, spiders, geckoes, lizards... but no snakes 

I am in the process of removing toads - Every night I was catching 15 - 20 toads... now, I can only seem to catch around 4 or 5 a night... The populations aren't as sustainable as I thought... But it will be a never ending task.

The fish tanks don't seem to be attracting the frogs as of yet  oh well....


----------



## Tsidasa (Mar 29, 2007)

chic parma said:


> Do you ever shoot a crapy pic magpie...... by the looks of
> it no


well at the very least he never posts a crappy pic


----------



## phantomcat (Mar 31, 2007)

poor little guinea pig.
But awsome pics!

keep em comeing


----------



## Magpie (Apr 2, 2007)

Better pic of the goanna


----------



## Tsidasa (Apr 2, 2007)

awesome, look at him go =)


----------



## Magpie (Apr 3, 2007)

Snail shell.


----------



## tempest (Apr 3, 2007)

That is one big snail shell Magpie! Glad to see you're still posting pics!!


----------



## slim6y (Apr 3, 2007)

I've seen those snails up at Lake Placid, well, like you, the shells. I never seem to see their occupants!


----------



## Magpie (Apr 5, 2007)

Wierd preying mantis


----------



## Jen (Apr 5, 2007)

is that a native snail? apparently they eat the imported ones


----------



## slim6y (Apr 5, 2007)

Weird tap pole... no photos of that 

Can't wait till saturday night... though I'm parking on the road!


----------



## phantomcat (Apr 6, 2007)

thats one huge snail shell!


----------



## Magpie (Apr 6, 2007)

It's a native rainforest snail.
We don't get the "garden snails" up here.
They seem to eat fungi.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 6, 2007)

Aussie Tarantula found under some sandbags


----------



## wichita (Apr 6, 2007)

Hoowee!!! THAT'S a spider!!!


----------



## Magpie (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Hoppa1874 (Apr 14, 2007)

very pretty butterfly.. glad ur still posting piks... they have just been awesome.. thanx so much for sharing wif us.. keep up the good work..
eww freaky big hairy spider.. definately dont want one of them..cant handle that!!!!


----------



## bredli84 (Apr 14, 2007)

Hoppa1874 said:


> very pretty butterfly.. glad ur still posting piks... they have just been awesome.. thanx so much for sharing wif us.. keep up the good work..
> eww freaky big hairy spider.. definately dont want one of them..cant handle that!!!!



errr, u shouldn't handle them. it will stress out :lol:


----------



## kabuto (Apr 14, 2007)

Great pics.Ive got to pack my bags and head north.Im starting to think northern Qld is the plce to live


----------



## Wrasse (Apr 15, 2007)

You didn't buy a house, you bought a Wildlife Park...


----------



## learning snake man (Apr 15, 2007)

*wow i hope you can keep doing this with the cam it,s great good work magpie thanks rob it,s the best page i have seen for a while 3 cheers for magpie*


----------



## Magpie (Apr 15, 2007)

Dtella.


----------



## Tsidasa (Apr 15, 2007)

yay more pics =)


----------



## mines bigger (Apr 15, 2007)

yay for magpie LOL
keep them pics coming magpie


----------



## tooben (Apr 15, 2007)

hey magpie whats it like to live in heaven


----------



## phantomcat (Apr 17, 2007)

this is awsome magpie! thanks for all the cool pix.


----------

